
Show HN: WebMaestro v1.2.0 – HTTP Rest client and API testing tool - kjelle_gafvelin
https://getwebmaestro.com
======
kjelle_gafvelin
In this release I changed the licensing for WebMaestro so that when trial
period expires you can still use the Rest client.

------
grezql
why would i buy this when Fiddler/Charles is free?

~~~
kjelle_gafvelin
Well, for making HTTP requests then WebMaestro is also free.

WebMaestro is targeted at making it easy to develop and mock Rest/Soap APIs.
While Fiddler/Charles are Http proxies targeted at monitoring Http requests.

